# Ôîðóì íà ðóññêîì ÿçûêå  > Ðåøåíèÿ ïî èíôîðìàöèîííîé áåçîïàñíîñòè  > Àíòèñïàì  >  Íîâûé ìåòîä ïðîòèâ ñïàì-ðàññûëîê ?

## Surfer

ß òóò ïîäóìàë , âðîäå íèãäå íå âñòðå÷àëñÿ ñ òàêèì ñïîñîáîì :
Äîïóñòèì ñïàì èä¸ò ñ êàêîãî-òî äîìåíà , íàïð @spamfuck.net  :Smiley: 
×òî åñëè ñäåëàòü ôîðâàðäèíã ñïàìåðó îò *[email protected]ïî÷òîâûéäîìåí.com*
ñîîáùåíèå âðîäå ýòîãî :


```
Mail Delivery Subsystem
This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

     [email protected]

   ----- Original message -----

Received: by 10.*.*.* with SMTP id x14mr6268627pyi.1163939323510;
        Sun, 19 Nov 2006 04:28:43 -0800 (PST)
Received: by 10.*.*.* with HTTP; Sun, 19 Nov 2006 04:28:43 -0800 (PST)
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, 19 Nov 2006 17:28:43 +0500
From: "=?KOI8-R?B?78zFxyDzo9LGxdI=?=" <------@------.com>
To: [email protected]
Subject: sdfsdfsdf
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
        boundary="----=_Part_35448_16304235.1163939323459"

------=_Part_35448_16304235.1163939323459
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; format=flowed
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
Content-Disposition: inline

dsfdsfdsfsd

------=_Part_35448_16304235.1163939323459
Content-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

   ----- Message truncated -----
```

×òî :
1) Ñèëüíî íàãðóçèò ïî÷òîâûé ñåðâåð ñïàìåðà
2) Çàñòàâèò ðàíî èëè ïîçíî ïîíÿòü ñïàìåðó(äàæå ïðè àâòîðàññûëêå) ÷òî ïî÷òû íå ñóùåñòâóåò

Åñëè ýòî áðåä , íå çàêèäûâàéòå ïîìèäîðàìè  :Cheesy:

----------

Íàäîåëî áûòü æåðòâîé? Ñòàíü ïðîôè ïî èíôîðìàöèîííîé áåçîïàñíîñòè, ïîëó÷àé ñàìóþ ñâåæóþ èíôîðìàöèþ îá óãðîçàõ è ñðåäñòâàõ çàùèòû îò âåäóùåãî ðîññèéñêîãî àíàëèòè÷åñêîãî öåíòðà Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ñèíàóðèäçå Àëåêñàíäð

Çäðàâñòâóéòå!
Òàêîé ñïîñîá áîðüáû ñ íåæåëàòåëüíûìè ñîîáùåíèÿìè ÿâëÿåòñÿ íåäîñòàòî÷íî ýôôåêòèâíûì, òàê êàê ñîâðåìåííûå ñïàìåðû ÷àùå âñåãî èñïîëüçóþò íåñóùåñòâóþùèå èëè ÷óæèå ïî÷òîâûå àäðåñà. :Wink:

----------


## Surfer

Áåçóñëîâíî , íî íå âñåãäà.
Îäíàæäû ÿ îòâåòèë íà ñïàì è ïîëó÷èë ìíîãîêðàòíîå óâåëè÷åíèå åãî íà ñâîé ÿùèê  :Cheesy:

----------


## Ñèíàóðèäçå Àëåêñàíäð

> Áåçóñëîâíî , íî íå âñåãäà.
> Îäíàæäû ÿ îòâåòèë íà ñïàì è ïîëó÷èë ìíîãîêðàòíîå óâåëè÷åíèå åãî íà ñâîé ÿùèê


Íà ñàìîì äåëå, ýòî ÿâëÿåòñÿ äëÿ ñïàìåðà ñèãíàëîì î òîì, ÷òî åãî ïèñüìî áûëî ïðî÷èòàíî, à çíà÷èò, ÷òî íà ýòîò àäðåñ ìîæíî ïðèñûëàòü è ïðèñûëàòü ñîîáùåíèÿ, à òàêæå âíîñèòü â áàçû è ïåðåäàâàòü äðóãèì ñïàìåðàì.  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Ðàññûëêà ñåé÷àñ âîîáùå èä¸ò â îñíîâíîì ÷åðåç áîòíåòû. Ñ îáû÷íûõ äîìàøíèõ ìàøèí, èìåþùèõ áîëåå-ìåíåå ïîñòîÿííîå ïîäêëþ÷åíèå ê ñåòè è çàðàæ¸ííûõ òðîÿíàìè.

----------


## Surfer

*pig*
Òîãäà âîîáùå íå ïîíÿòíî - çà÷åì ïðèíèìàòü îò íèõ ñîîáùåíèÿ , åñëè 100% òàì ñïàìåðû..

----------


## pig

Äà êòî æ èõ ðàçáåð¸ò - ñïàì-áîò ëîìèòñÿ èëè ìåëêîîôèñíûé ïî÷òîâûé ñåðâåð? Ïðîâàéäåð âñ¸-òàêè áîëüøå áîèòñÿ ïîòåðÿòü ïî÷òó, ÷åì çàâàëèòü âàñ ìóñîðîì. Ïîòîìó êàê îïÿòü æå - êòî âàñ çíàåò, ÷òî äëÿ âàñ ìóñîð?

----------


## el_griton

è òàê ìîé ìîíîõðîìíûé äðóã : ïîìèäîðû! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RobinFood

Ëîâè ïîìèäîð  :Smiley: 
-------------------------------------------------
Ýòî íå íîâûé ìåòîä, ýòî ñòàðàÿ óÿçâèìîñòü ê àòàêå òèïà "reverse NRD attack". Ðàáîòàåò ýòà àòàêà ñëåäóþùèì îáðàçîì. 

1) Ñïàìåð õî÷åò îòîñëàòü æåðòâå [email protected] ïèñüìî ñî ñïàìîì. Îäíàêî íà ñåðâåðå æåðòâû IP-àäðåñ ñïàìåðà íàõîäèòñÿ â ÷åðíîì ñïèñêå.
2) Ñïàìåð îòñûëàåò ïèñüìî òåáå íà òâîé àäðåñ [email protected], óêàçûâàÿ, ÷òî îòïðàâèòåëåì ïèñüìà ÿâëÿåòñÿ [email protected]
3) Òâîé ìåéëåð-äåìîí îòñûëàåò "îòïðàâèòåëþ" íà àäðåñ [email protected] îòâåò î òîì, ÷òî åãî ïèñüìî íå áûëî äîñòàâëåíî. Îòâåò ìåéëåð-äåìîíà äîñòàâëÿåòñÿ æåðòâå.
4) Ïîëüçîâàòåëü user âèäèò, ÷òî ïèñüìî ñ åãî àäðåñà íå äîñòàâëåíî, ïûòàåòñÿ âñïîìíèòü, ÷òî æå îí îòïðàâëÿë, âñïîìíèòü íå ìîæåò, è ëåçåò ïîñìîòðåòü âîçâðàùåííîå âëîæåíèå. Îòêðûâàåò åãî - à òàì ñïàì, êîòîðûé íå òîëüêî äîñòàâëåí ïî íóæíîìó (íóæíîìó äëÿ ñïàìåðà) àäðåñó, íî åùå è ñ áîëüøîé âåðîÿòíîñòüþ îáîøåë àíòèñïàì-ôèëüòðû æåðòâû, è îòêðûò, è âîçìîæíî äàæå ïðî÷èòàí.

Ïî ïðè÷èíå ñóùåñòâîâàíèÿ âîçìîæíîñòè òàêîé àòàêè êðàéíå íåæåëàòåëüíî èñïîëüçîâàòü îïèñàííûé òîáîé ìåòîä äëÿ áîðüáû ñî ñïàìîì.

Òàêæå õî÷ó îáðàòèòü âíèìàíèå íà ñëåäóþùèé íþàíñ. Ñîãëàñíî RFC ñåðâåð, êîòîðûé ïðèíÿë ïèñüìî, äîëæåí ëèáî äîñòàâèòü åãî ïî íàçíà÷åíèþ, ëèáî âåðíóòü ïèñüìî îòïðàâèòåëþ. Åñëè ïðèñëàíî ïèñüìî íà íåñóùåñòâóþùèé àäðåñ, è ñåðâåð åãî ïðèíÿë, òî îí îáÿçàí îòïðàâèòü NDR. Åñëè ñåðâåð îòêàçàëñÿ ïðèíèìàòü ïèñüìî - òî îáÿçàííîñòü îòïðàâëÿòü NDR ïåðåêëàäûâàåòñÿ íà îòïðàâèòåëÿ ïèñüìà. Â ñâÿçè ñ ýòèì ñåðâåð æåëàòåëüíî êîíôèãóðèðîâàòü òàê, ÷òîáû íå ïðèíèìàòü ïèñüìà äëÿ íåñóùåñòâóþùèõ ïîëüçîâàòåëåé, à âî âðåìÿ ñîåäèíåíèÿ âîçâðàùàòü îøèáêó 550, ò.å. îòêàçûâàòüñÿ ïðèíèìàòü ïèñüìî äëÿ íåñóùåñòâóþùåãî àäðåñà. Ýòî íå òîëüêî ñíèçèò íàãðóçêó íà âàø ñåðâåð, íî è óìåíüøèò êîëè÷åñòâî ïåðåñûëîê ìóñîðà îò âàøåãî ñåðâåðà íà äðóãèå ñåðâåðà.

Çäåñü áóäóò ïðîáëåìû â òîì ñëó÷àå, åñëè äëÿ áîëüøåé íàäåæíîñòè èñïîëüçóåòñÿ íåñêîëüêî ïî÷òîâûõ ñåðâåðîâ (è, ñîîòâåòñòâåííî MX-çàïèñåé), íî ðåçåðâíûå ñåðâåðà òóïî ïåðåíàïðàâëÿþò âñþ ïî÷òó íà îñíîâíîé ñåðâåð - â ýòîì ñëó÷àå, äàæå åñëè îñíîâíîé ñåðâåð íå ïîäâåðæåí óÿçâèìîñòè ê reverse NDR attack, ðåçåðâíûå ñåðâåðû áóäóò åé ïîäâåðæåíû. Ïîýòîìó âñå ðåçåðâíûå ñåðâåðà äîëæíû èìåòü âîçìîæíîñòü ñàìîñòîÿòåëüíî ïðîâåðÿòü ñóùåñòâîâàíèå àäðåñîâ åùå íà ýòàïå SMTP-ñîåäèíåíèÿ.
------------------------------------------------
Ñîáñòâåííî, âñå âûøåíàïèñàííîå åñòü íå ÷òî èíîå êàê âîëüíûé ïåðåñêàç ñëåäóþùåé ñòàòüè:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/909005
Ïðè ÷òåíèè ýòîé ñòàòüè òàêæå ðåêîìåíäóþ îáðàòèòü âíèìàíèå íà ññûëêè, êîòîðûå äàþòñÿ â ýòîé ñòàòüå:
1) áîðüáà ñ óÿçâèìîñòüþ ê reverse NDR attack ëåãêî ïðèâîäèò ê óÿçâèìîñòè Directory Harvest Attack
2) RBL-ìåõàíèçì î÷åíü õîðîøî ñîâìåùàåòñÿ ñ ôèëüòðàöèåé ïî àäðåñó ïîëó÷àòåëÿ è ïî ñóòè ìîæåò ÿâëÿòüñÿ ðàçâèòèåì òâîåé èäåè ïî áîðüáå ñî ñïàìîì.
------------------------------------------------
Êîðî÷å ãîâîðÿ - ÷èòàéòå äîêè, îíè ðóëåç  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

Íó êàê ÿ ïîíèìàþ â ýòîì-òî è ïðîáëåìà ñîâðåìåííîãî ñïàìà !  :Smiley: 



> ...óêàçûâàÿ, ÷òî îòïðàâèòåëåì ïèñüìà ÿâëÿåòñÿ...


 - ÇËÎ
Íå áóäü ýòîé âîçìîæíîñòè , ñïàì áûë áû ëåãêî èñêîðåíèì  :Cheesy: 

Êñòàòè ýòî íå ÿ îêàçûâàåòñÿ ïðèäóìàë  :Smiley: ) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bounce

----------

